
Ask HN: Intellectual entertainment that's also not demanding? - EleventhSun
After coming home from my Dilbertesque day job each day, I&#x27;ve found the ultimate antidote is to find something really inspiring from an intellectual point of view in which to engage myself in.<p>The problem however is that I&#x27;m usually mentally spent by the end of the day. I don&#x27;t have the energy to sit down and read &quot;The Origin of Species&quot;. So it has to be something that&#x27;s, ironically, also not mentally demanding.<p>Does anyone have suggestions for blogs&#x2F;games&#x2F;entertainment whatever that fulfills this criteria? Stuff like zoomable fractals or xkcd comics, for instance.<p>Just need some reminders that intelligent life can be found on Earth.
======
DrScump
John Batchelor show podcasts.

------
PaulHoule
Hyperdimensional Neptunia, of course.

